
A middle school requires kids to dance with anyone who asks. One mom is suing - fortran77
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/a-middle-school-requires-kids-to-dance-with-anyone-who-asks-one-mom-is-fighting-for-her-daughters-right-to-say-no/ar-BB10sDxR?ocid=st2
======
downerending
No one should be required to dance, but the jump to rape seems a bit much.

I do recall those middle school dances, and the realization that I was one of
the boys no girl would be caught dead dancing with was crushing at the time.

What would have been better? Maybe zap the dances and use that time to educate
kids on the realities of life and how to make oneself more appealing.

